# Anyone know where to find detailed specs on Energizer Golf Cart Batt's?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

compare apples to apples.... some show the 20hr rate, or minutes at 75amps, or different things. I went with the us8vgchcx from usbattery.com . I'm not done yet, so I dunno about performance, but they have killer good specs.


----------



## Tubularfab (Sep 25, 2008)

DT - your statement was exactly why I'm asking for the detailed specs on the batteries. I do not put a lot of faith in Sam's / Walmart getting the info that accurate in the little price tag on the shelf. In fact, I somewhat doubt the number they give. I since found the specs on the US batt site that show higher 20 hour ratings, and the number 105 as a reserve capacity rating. So, I was hoping to find detailed specs on the Energizer site to be able to compare apples to apples...


----------



## LeTank (Jun 24, 2008)

It turns out that US battery makes Energizer and they have the specs.
http://www.usbattery.com/pages/usbproducts.htm

Found some another site to compare.

Some odds and ends about an assortment of golf cart batteries.
http://www.allsportnews.com/8-volt-golf-cart-battery.html

More of the same, but detailed on each battery.
http://www.allsportnews.com/Golf-Carts-and-Cars/Golf-Cart-Batteries

Hope that helped.
Josh


----------



## LeTank (Jun 24, 2008)

Here was some more info on the US battery, which is also Energizer under the name US battery. If that makes any sense. Haha

Here is some specs.
8 volts: 

US-8VGC, 337 Min @25Amps, 128 Min @56A, 170Ah @20A, 64.5 Lbs. 
US-8VGCHC, 345 Min @25Amps, 136 Min @56Amps, 183Ah @20Amps, 69 Lbs 

6 volts: 

US-1800, 392 Min @25Amps, 107 Min @75Amps, 208Ah @20Amps, 56 Lbs; 
US-2000, 445 Min @25Amps, 114 Min @75Amps, 216Ah @20Amps, 59 Lbs; 
US-2200, 474 Min @25Amps, 122 Min @75Amps, 232Ah @20Amps, 63 Lbs; 
US-125, 517 Min @25Amps, 140 Min @75Amps, 242Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs; 
US-145, 562 Min @25Amps, 154 Min @75Amps, 251Ah @20Amps, 70 Lbs;


----------

